# Drawing out PF frames



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Drawing ot PF frames*



sfisher said:


> Then I realized that I forgot to put wax on the foundation, .


You forgot to put extra wax on the pf's or did you special order them with no wax to begin with?


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Drawing ot PF frames*

Crazy bees. Didn't they know the "rules"? Waxed frames and 1:1 syrup. LOL 

I do wax my PF's to give the bees more to work with. Seems they draw it out so much faster and better if I wax it.

-js


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Drawing ot PF frames*

I squirt a little sugar water on new frames and they draw out ok.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Drawing ot PF frames*

I don't do anything to my PF frames, use them right out of the box.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Drawing ot PF frames*

*oblib* I bought them already waxed but I have read many threads were people say that the bees accept them better if you add more wax. Looks like my bees dont care, at least right now they dont.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Drawing ot PF frames*

I buy them unwaxed because they are cheaper and put on my own known to be chemically free wax fresh. I would not recommend it but I have put on unwaxed ones while the bees were being heavily fed and the bees drew them out just fine.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Drawing ot PF frames*

Vance I looked into the unwaxed although they were cheaper, shipping was not free on them. And the unwaxed ended up being more expensive after shipping was added.


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Drawing ot PF frames*



Vance G said:


> I buy them unwaxed because they are cheaper and put on my own known to be chemically free wax fresh. I would not recommend it but I have put on unwaxed ones while the bees were being heavily fed and the bees drew them out just fine.


Are Mann Lake's PF frames available unwaxed? I have never seen them advertised as such.

My bees draw them out just fine with no extra wax.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Drawing ot PF frames*



rkereid said:


> Are Mann Lake's PF frames available unwaxed? I have never seen them advertised as such.


From the same catalog page as the waxed frames:


> Available *unwaxed*, call 800-880-7694 for details.
> http://www.mannlakeltd.com/publications/cat2012/page17.pdf


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Drawing ot PF frames*

I've bought quite a few of these over the last several years and the wax is pretty thin on them. That's why I generally re-wax mine. -js


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Drawing ot PF frames*



sfisher said:


> Vance I looked into the unwaxed although they were cheaper, shipping was not free on them. And the unwaxed ended up being more expensive after shipping was added.[/QUOTE ]
> I bought several hundred of them and they shipped free at the time. The employees have some dickering room I believe. I also see shipping distance to your location is a lot further than to mine. Who knows.


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Drawing ot PF frames*



Rader Sidetrack said:


> From the same catalog page as the waxed frames:


Wasn't aware of that. Is there a discount for unwaxed if you buy a quantity that qualifies for free shipping?


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: Drawing ot PF frames*



Vance G said:


> The employees have some dickering room I believe.


That's neat. They are an employee owned business.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Drawing ot PF frames*

The only time I have had problems with the bees drawing out the PF frames is when I put one or two into a hive with already drawn comb.


----------

